# Classic mini: Post restoration rectification



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This vehicle had been restored to a very high standard, but required the usual tightening up and finishing touches to give it the stunning finish it deserved. A joy to work on a car i didn't need to stand on a box to reach the middle of the roof…..

In the surgery after a safe wash and decon routine

DSC_0227 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

A look at what we are working with

DSC_0229 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0231 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0232 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Deep sanding scuff

DSC_0235 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0236 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0237 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Test area, mf pads and the trusty DAS6 pro to get a good clean cut

DSC_0238 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0240 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0241 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Natural 50/50

DSC_0242 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Another before and after look

DSC_0245 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0246 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Shine mate came in handy for the tight areas (of which there were many)

DSC_0248 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Natural 50/50

DSC_0253 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before (sanding marks AND holograms )

DSC_0255 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After

DSC_0256 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Sanding marks in the tight areas

DSC_0226 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After one hit

DSC_0227 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After another

DSC_0229 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Sanding marks upfront

DSC_0230 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0233 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Closer

DSC_0231 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0232 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Taking care of the rear end

DSC_0234 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

top bit first
DSC_0235 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

then main bit
DSC_0236 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

50/50

DSC_0237 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0240 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After compounding and ready for refining

DSC_0226 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0228 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0229 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0232 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After refining and waxing, the finished article

DSC_0236 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0237 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0238 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0240 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0242 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0243 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0244 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0246 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0249 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0251 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0252 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0226 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0227 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0228 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0229 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0230 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0231 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0232 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Many thanks


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Absolute stunner Matt!!  doesn't need to be Cayman GT4's, this is an awesome machine and a real credit to the owner.

Fantastic work as always mate. How are you finding the MF Cutting/Polishing system? Are you using Megs??


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

great work matt,top job


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I love it :argie: :argie: :argie:

Superb as always Matt :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Whoa.... :argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Grea work Matt


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Love it Matt.:argie:


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Stunning, one of the few cars I would stop and take a photo of if i saw it.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

AS_BO said:


> Absolute stunner Matt!!  doesn't need to be Cayman GT4's, this is an awesome machine and a real credit to the owner.
> 
> Fantastic work as always mate. How are you finding the MF Cutting/Polishing system? Are you using Megs??


I use the d300 a lot, but not megs pads no. Either wool on the flex or a different mf on the das6 pro (in this case). Their cut and finish is amazing with the d300


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

Great job! The last of the proper minis I'd love that :thumb:


----------



## Teale41 (Jan 7, 2011)

I am so jealous, excellent work


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Superb work and fantastic results.

May I ask what mf pads you used with the das6 pro ?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

SPARTAN said:


> Superb work and fantastic results.
> 
> May I ask what mf pads you used with the das6 pro ?


I think they are optimum but I'm not 100% to be honest


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like a fair few hours in that!!! Good job!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely classic Mini and equally lovely work Matt, quite fun to work on and certainly provide something different.


----------



## Mrorange2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Stunning work and lovely car


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice turnaround Matt,:thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Beautiful mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

excellent like a blue candy:argie:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Loving your setup with those spot lights. Very smart :thumb:


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Looks quite stunning do like that blue


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

I am pretty sure I've got an idea of Who's car this is. 

The restoration was most certainly one of the best I've seen, the attention to detail is phenomenal. From what I remember a lot of the painting was done by the owner, as was everything else, again, if my memory serves me right.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

lovely


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Stunning work buddy! Have a real soft spot for these cars and this colour looks epic!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Stunning work.
In the picture of you polishing the front wheel arch what machine are you using and whats the set up with the small pads, looks very handy.
Alan


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

bigalc said:


> Stunning work.
> In the picture of you polishing the front wheel arch what machine are you using and whats the set up with the small pads, looks very handy.
> Alan


http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/shinemate-ep803-rotary-polisher-kit/prod_1651.html


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Quite fancy one of those.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

bigalc said:


> Quite fancy one of those.


Im really happy with it, a relative bargain in todays world i think


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

My dad bought one a year ago and then had a works conversion done to it. Fantastic cars, so much fun!


----------

